

Overseas outsourcing and intellectual property - andrewtbham

how do you cover your liability if you use overseas sub-contractors with regard to non-competes, intellectual property, ndas etc.  especially if they are not in the US.  How can you enforce them?  I am going to talk with a lawyer, but wondered if anyone had any advice.
======
sfgary1
You cannot,IMO. Even if you outsource to a sub-contractor in a country with a
strong IP regime it is probably not worth your time,money and effort to pursue
infringement. The best way to protect your IP with sub-contractors is to not
give them access to your IP.

~~~
andrewtbham
thanks for the feedback... are you suggesting i give them access to some
source code but not the complete code? or just don't use people overseas at
all.

------
paulsingh
In general, stick to a service like odesk or elance -- they both have built-in
NDA/IP stuff that assigns everything to you.

